# this is bad luck mexico



## bote (Apr 27, 2009)

so, maybe you know there´s an influenza outbreak and Mexico city is its epicenter? I´m living in the mifddle of it and just thought I´d comment on a strange phenomena. You may have read in the papers that lots of places here are closed, people are walking around with surgical masks on and there´s borderline panic... but actually, it´s not quite like that on the streets. People locked up in their houses are worrying, but outside it´s kind of like a holiday. There´s all this extra space everywhere you go, nobody bumping into you all the time, you can sit and write or do whatever you want in public places because it´s peaceful. Plus its kind of exciting to be the center of attention. Ridiculous, naive, but that´s just how it is here. I´m sure Id change my tune if I got sick, but till then, I´m sitting on the curb watching the fireworks (yeah, there are fireworks for some reason).


----------



## veggieguy12 (Apr 27, 2009)

like those post-apocalypse movies where a fella can walk down Main St. in downtown and there's nobody around.
can break through a window to re-supply, even... nah, not that good. _YET_.


----------



## connerR (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw the headline in the paper today about this. It's got me a little bit worried. San Bernardino County (Southern California) is mostly Hispanic, and it's got a lot of transit. Hopefully this virus dies out soon.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Apr 27, 2009)

I was in oakland on thanksgiving a few years back. Telegraph with no one in sight. Pretty rad.


----------



## bote (May 5, 2009)

things are getting back to normal here it seems, but the bookstore I like to frequent is still closed, argh!


----------



## L.C. (May 6, 2009)

i'm in pa we had one cofirmed case. nothings changed in my hometown witch is 85% latino, mostly peurtorican


----------



## bobNkamille (May 6, 2009)

really i dont think people should be worried to much unless your old or a baby or you have kids there was a reported case in the town i am in and he fully recovered took some nyquil and lots of bed rest it was like having the flu. I'm not at all worried about swine flu. I' m sure i can get the money for some suddafed or some Robitussin. I dont get why Americans my age 20-25 that have no children are that threatened by this thing we have all had a cold and we have all had flu more then likely. Sure it's miserable but fuck thats like being scared of cough season. I think people are worrying over nothing especially people in the united states. More then likely a doctor will see you at the hospital.

Swine flu is simple influenza but like bird flu it's a strain from animals so people have no immunity from it a healthy adult should only be sick until it's white blood cells fight it off just like the flu


----------

